# Branson,Missouri ?



## sjones (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you carry in the shows ?I'm from Texas and plan on coming there.Thanks,guys.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

branson has no local statutes against carry....

IF you go to silver dollar city, you gun is not allowed.... BUT if you do take it, there is no penalty.

and if you take the bus, even with a permit, concealed carry is a felony, just about the only violation that they prosecute.

you info starts here

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/missouri.pdf


----------

